# 2016 Air show calendar is starting to fill up



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2015)

Dates are starting to be confirmed and so far this is my tentative show schedule.

May 21-23 going to head to the Fighter Factory in Virginia with my friend Jason for their annual show. Their new(old) 109 looks pretty sweet.

July 08-09 Geneseo New York Only going to do two days at Genny this coming year. The exchange rate on the Can/USA dollar is a killer and I have added Virginia so something has to give

August 26-28 Thunder Over Michigan

Lots more hopefully to add but I am told I have four weddings to attend next year including that of my youngest son the weekend after Virginia.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2015)

I might be up for the first two. I tend to wait a lot longer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

look forward to all them pics!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2015)

June 18-19 Great Lakes Air Show St. Thomas Ontario


Cheers,

Jeff


----------

